# Lighting for red carpet event!



## Nessy024 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey everyone im photographing a red carpet event for a new club and i need help with the lighting. Itll be at nightime and im not concerend about an outlet or not yet. What would you guys recommend? Aahhhhh


----------



## Patrice (Sep 10, 2011)

Not much choice other than an on Camera flash pointed towards the subject. There likely will not be any surfaces to bounce your flash off of and you will likely not have any opportunity to set up reflectors or umbrellas. Don't bother with any of those little plastic dome type modifiers, they will only rob you of power and not really add anything to the photos. Be careful not to overheat your flash.


----------



## KmH (Sep 10, 2011)

Yep. What Patrice descibes is how most shoot a red carpet event.


----------



## Nessy024 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ya but i dont find that is the best source. I would like to use lighting so does anyone else have other sugestions?


----------



## Patrice (Sep 10, 2011)

A flash is lighting.

What exactly do you mean by 'red carpet' event? If you are able to stop each person entering the venue to get them to pose for a moment or two in at very definite photo set, then your choices are a bit more varied. A neutral background (not every one will be dressed the same), a big softbox or big soft umbrella and a fill light and maybe a hair light, and now Bob's your uncle.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Sep 11, 2011)

Patrice and Keith are right - if you're not going to have access to stop / position the guests as they arrive, and will be shooting from the sides (which I think is what most of us would call a red carpet event) then flash is your ONLY option, plain and simple. If however you're going to have more access and more time then Patrice is right, your options go up. You say you don't find flash the 'best source', which indicates you've tried it before, in which case maybe check your camera / flash settings, as that may be part or all of the problem.


----------



## KmH (Sep 11, 2011)

Nessy024 said:


> Ya but i dont find that is the best source. I would like to use lighting so does anyone else have other sugestions?


Good luck with the event.


----------



## Nessy024 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok i should be more clean....yes i can have people stop and go. I need the background lit up all the way and when id use a flash itll have shadows and be brighter on the face and darker towards the feet. So i need everything lit up evenly without relying on just the flash. So i do have 2 stands with the white umbrella diffusors i use at home idk if that should be ok i guess i just try it out i figured there woula be some special light for these circumstances.


----------



## Patrice (Sep 12, 2011)

Try and get or borrow a third light for the background if you don't want any shadows on it. In order to evenly illuminate your subject from head to foot you are going to need some fairly large light sources. Tall softboxes, large umbrellas (try 2 together, feathered so as not to get a hot spot: difficult though) or a large parabolic. (All assuming you don't want to use speedlights, with a bit of care, it can be done.)


PS: Had you explained your intent in your first post we would have avoided a bit of bother and unnecessary posts.


----------

